# Whatsapp Abzocke



## jupp11 (8 Dezember 2018)

Im Gegensatz zu der gefakten Viruswarnung   https://www.chip.de/news/Kettenbrie...-Video-verunsichert-viele-User_138333976.html


> Kettenbrief kursiert erneut auf WhatsApp: Martinelli-Video verunsichert viele User



Scheint Whatsapp ein neues Erntefeld für Abzocker zu werden
https://www.chip.de/news/Fallen-Sie...d-kann-ploetzlich-teuer-werden_154057954.html
https://www.merkur.de/multimedia/wh...rief-du-kommst-in-ein-zimmer-zr-10809995.html


> Seit einigen Tagen kursiert ein neuer Weihnachts-Kettenbrief auf WhatsApp. Dabei soll es sich aber um einen teuren Betrug handeln.
> München - WhatsApp-User aufgepasst! Nach der gruseligen Momo-Challenge (die bei Hunderten von Schülern weltweit für Albträume sorgte) macht seit einigen Tagen ein neuer Kettenbrief die Runde: Dabei handelt es sich um ein Rätsel, das für die User des beliebten Nachrichtendienstes sehr teure Konsequenzen haben kann.
> WhatsApp: Neuer Kettenbrief - „Du kommst in ein Zimmer“


Kettenbriefe egal ob harmlios oder nicht: Sie gehören in den Müll und auf keinen Fall weiterleiten


----------



## Kjello (13 Dezember 2018)

Hallo,



			
				jupp11 schrieb:
			
		

> Kettenbriefe egal ob harmlios oder nicht: Sie gehören in den Müll und auf keinen Fall weiterleiten



In dem Punkt stimme ich dir absolut zu! Mich wundert sogar, dass Kettenbriefe überhaupt noch Erfolg haben und bei den meisten Usern nicht gleich die Alarmglocken schrillen, sobald sie einen erhalten sollten.  Aber es gibt noch genügend Menschen, die komische Anhänge in Mails öffnen, daher sollte es mich doch nicht wundern, wenn Kettenbriefe angenommen werden ...

Ich habe WhatsApp inzwischen von meinem Smartphone entfernt. Das ist mir einfach zu unsicher geworden. Ne zeitlang bin ich auf _Threema_ umgestiegen und danach zu _Wire _gewechselt und geblieben. Das ist IMHO tatsächlich eine der besten WhatsApp Alternativen, die ich zufällig bei der Recherche zu dem Thema im Digitalguide der 1&1 IONOS Webseite entdeckt habe. Ich denke WhatsApp schießt sich vermutlich mit der bald kommenden Werbung dann selbst ins Aus. Momentan höre ich auch immer mehr Gutes von _Signal_. Da ich mit _Wire _zufrieden bin, werde ich nun nicht ein weiteres Mal wechseln, aber es sollte eben erwähnt bleiben, dass es durchaus mehrere andere Messenger gibt, auf die man ausweichen kann, ohne etwas groß an der Funktionalität einbüßen zu müssen. Was die Sicherheit angeht, sind _Threema, Wire und Signal_ allemal ausgereifter. Die Nutzer-Commmunity ist nur halt (bisher) kleiner. 

Viele Grüße*,
Kjello


----------



## Mumie (31 Januar 2019)

Kettenbriefe leite ich schon so nicht weiter sondern werden direkt gelöscht.


----------

